# Sounds disappear sporadically with "play" sample engine



## Mukkenerd (Jun 17, 2020)

I have a problem with the east west composer cloud x and their „play“ sample engine. When i am working with „play“ after a while suddenly the sounds of an instrument just disappears and it stays that way. The midi notes which are programmed in the DAW (cakewalk) are there but no sound. The midi notes seem to be triggered, as i can see in the „play“- interface. If you save that work in progress and restart the DAW and load the song again it`s the same, no sound. If you stop the audio engine in cakewalk or make an midi-audio reset there is no effect either. This problem seems to be sporadically but often. I have no problems with other players or vsts, ever. Maybe „play“ doesn`t like cakewalk or my audio interface which is a cheap one, but since it could handle everything i threw at it over the last years i can`t see the issue here.

Any suggestions for handling this kind of issue? It`s driving me nuts...


----------



## Peter Williams (Jun 17, 2020)

If you have a different DAW package, or version that you can try, say a free trial version, you could see if the problem is Cakewalk. But this sounds like it is a Play issue. Can you load a different Play system (set of files, not just the player alone) and try that? Also, what version of Cakewalk? Still on 32 bit?


----------



## Geoff Moore (Jun 17, 2020)

Check the Mixer tab in Play to see if the fader for that channel has been turned down. I once had an issue with a project where one key on my keyboard was for some reason dropping track one's fader to 0 whenever I pressed it.


----------



## method1 (Jun 17, 2020)

I had this happen a couple days ago, all instances of play stopped producing sound simultaneously.
Closing and re-opening the project fixed it. 

I suspect it's something to do with ilok & its only happened once so far. I was about to upgrade to diamond but this put an end to that


----------



## Mukkenerd (Jun 18, 2020)

Peter Williams said:


> If you have a different DAW package, or version that you can try, say a free trial version, you could see if the problem is Cakewalk. But this sounds like it is a Play issue. Can you load a different Play system (set of files, not just the player alone) and try that? Also, what version of Cakewalk? Still on 32 bit?


I use the latest cakewalk version by bandlab and it`s the 64bit version. And regardless which constellations i have, like different instruments, many instances or less of play, different instruments combined in one play instance, or other vsts with play or play alone, it`s always the same, the issue keeps coming at will.


----------



## Mukkenerd (Jun 18, 2020)

Geoff Moore said:


> Check the Mixer tab in Play to see if the fader for that channel has been turned down. I once had an issue with a project where one key on my keyboard was for some reason dropping track one's fader to 0 whenever I pressed it.


No, sadly not. The fader is turned up like it should be.


----------



## Mukkenerd (Jun 18, 2020)

method1 said:


> I had this happen a couple days ago, all instances of play stopped producing sound simultaneously.
> Closing and re-opening the project fixed it.
> 
> I suspect it's something to do with ilok & its only happened once so far. I was about to upgrade to diamond but this put an end to that


This does not work in my case. Somehow i think it could be related to the streaming from the harddrive. They recommended to use an SSD and i only installed the whole library on a normal HDD. Maybe my hardrive can`t handle it. I read something about "play" being unreliable in the past, but that was years ago. And the ilok thing, hmm, i think they only just check the license every 6 months to a year, i read something about that in the manual. Got to contact their support eventually, any experience with that?


----------



## method1 (Jun 18, 2020)

My experience with their support so far has been good, not a long-time user though.
I have my EW stuff installed on NVME so I don't think it's a disk speed related thing.


----------



## pluebellify (Jun 30, 2020)

If you're using the Hollywood series (or any other libraries from producers who use Midi CC data to set dynamics/timbre, rather than velocity) then you'll want to edit the Cakewalk default settings to stop zeroing out your Midi CC information.

Go to 
Edit >> Preferences >> Project >> MIDI.
The options to uncheck are called “Zero Controllers When Play Stops” and “MIDI Event Chase on Play”.

(I believe in earlier Sonar versions the Midi event was called Patch/Controller Searchback Before Play Starts - something like that)

Undo both of those and then it should stop zeroing your instruments


----------

